# DVR upgrade question



## jenrock (Dec 31, 2002)

I've been thinking about getting the directv dvr later on this year. However, I've read on several boards that the 35hr runs out very quickly. So since I don't feel comfortable about upgrading my own equipment, I was wondering if directv would do an upgrade or if any businesses provide this service?


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Jen,

DirecTV would never authorize (or do) an upgrade. However, there are several vendors that will do one for you. One place to find them is on e-Bay (search for TiVo upgrade). Some of them just sell larger drives pre-formated and all you have to to do is follow instructions and use a screwdriver and you can replace your TiVo's drive. Some vendors will allow you to send in your TiVo and they will upgrade it for you. Other vendors sell DirecTV TiVos with larger hard drives already installed.


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

Forget ebay.

www.tivocommunity.com - check the upgrade forum for DIY info, especially hinsdale's excellent step-by-step upgrade instructions. He even does upgrades for you if you prefer.

www.weaknees.com - also provides upgrade services


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Sounds like very good solutions to the harddrive space issues. Do they sell tivo or similar standalones with lifetime service with larger hard drives? If one could get a used one for a good price that would be a good choice I would think as an alternative to the Dish PVRs. Also would a setup using a computer be a good choice to make it cheaper as well? They do not charge a lifetime service fee like Tivo does nor a monthly fee to my knowledge, so why not implement that into something?


----------



## Kenster (Apr 24, 2002)

I seldom get anywhere close to maxing out my 35 hour Ultimate TV receiver. When I do, it's only because I had been out of town and just needed to do some catching up. Of course, I don't subscribe to Premium Movie channels and rarely order Pay per view, which could fill it up pretty quick. 
If you want an excellent product, see if you can find an Ultimate TV receiver. Fantastic product! Records two shows at once and you can watch a recorded show while two more are being recorded, as well as pause and instant replay live tv,etc. With the new upgrade you can even tell it to record the last 30 minutes of something you have already watched. It's like going back in time!


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Another site is http://www.9thtee.com.

I bought the brackets and tools from them and they shipped quickly and as promised.

I can't speak for the upgraded Tivos though.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kenster _
> *I seldom get anywhere close to maxing out my 35 hour Ultimate TV receiver. When I do, it's only because I had been out of town and just needed to do some catching up. Of course, I don't subscribe to Premium Movie channels and rarely order Pay per view, which could fill it up pretty quick.
> If you want an excellent product, see if you can find an Ultimate TV receiver. Fantastic product! Records two shows at once and you can watch a recorded show while two more are being recorded, as well as pause and instant replay live tv,etc. With the new upgrade you can even tell it to record the last 30 minutes of something you have already watched. It's like going back in time! *


Tivo does the same, and more, and is a better supported product.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2002)

Upgrading a PVR is a good idea. I've upgraded my ReplayTVs and plan to do the same to my DTivos at some point. (probably this summer before we're away on vacation)

But I would also consider the money spent on upgrading vs a second separate unit. Considering you don't pay an additional fee for a second DirecTV-integrated unit, an additional unit may provide more bang for the buck. Multiple outputs (can view two programs at once, which a single PVR cannot do regardless of storage space), four separate tuners four recording of multiple programs, etc. 

Tivos are especially adept at multiple units since the remotes and the units have built in funcionality to control multiple devices.

I'm just throwing another option out there; I'm not saying two smaller-capacity units are absolutely better than one larger-capacity unit. But for me they are.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Actually, buying two and upgrading each one is the way to go.....


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2003)

I got my HDVR2 installed a week ago tomarow.

I've already had to delete several shows and 2 movies early because my wife has setup several season passes to shows that repeat 4 times a day and then set them to "Keep untill SHE deletes...

I'm looking at an upgrade too.....


----------



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2002)

I think 'Keep until SHE deletes' is an option in the next TiVo software package. It's an even higher priority than 'keep until I delete.' 

It's right up there with 'Keep even if it means erasing HIS sports!'


----------



## yanai (May 19, 2003)

How about upgrades on the RCA UTV systems?


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yanai _
> *How about upgrades on the RCA UTV systems? *


It is sooooo easy. Here is a website that will tell you exactly how to do it. This is how I upgraded two of mine:

http://www.blindsquirrel.org/UTV/

I have upgraded one of my RCA's to a WD800BB, 80GB, 70-hour hard drive, and I upgraded the other to a WD1200AB, 120GB, 105-hour hard drive. The physical upgrade took less than fifteen minutes, and the software download took about 90 minutes or so, and had to come over the phone line.

It truly is an easy process, and well worth doing. You just have to make sure to buy a hard drive that is compatible with the security settings of the UTV. Any of the Western Digital drives that end in AB, or BB will work, as will the Seagate drives.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Keep in mind, upgrading the HDVR2 REALLY slows it down.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2003)

Quote:

"Tivo does the same, and more, and is a better supported product."

Not exactly.

UTV is easily upgradable, as indicated in the previous posts.
UTV has a wireless keyboard
UTV has PIP to watch two shows at once
UTV has the show you are watchin in a window when you are in the guide or on other screens.
UTV has a better history listing
UTV has no advertiseing
UTV has a longer buffer size
UTV has one button recording from the guide
UTV has continued to be supported with the Web site and software upgrades.
UTV has built in 30-sec skip forward
UTV allows internet access.

It is all a matter of what suites your fancy!


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

I know I'm just feeding the guest trolls , but I'd have a hard time recommending a UTV to someone simply because new units are no longer being produced by Sony and RCA. I say that very reluctantly as I own three UTV units, two of which I have upgraded. I love the product and believe the manufacturers and MS threw in the towel way too soon. I think with the proper marketing and continued pricing the way it was (less than $50 per unit), UTV could have been a success. With the latest software upgrade (version 3.7), I can't imagine anything that would make the unit better. 

It is truly a matter of personal preference, but in the not too distant future, the preference will be made for us, and we'll all be HDVR2 owners. 

To me, upgrading a D* PVR is a necessity for at least one in a household. My kid could fill up 35 hours in about a day with stuff she picks out of the guide, so the additional hours are a necessity for us (and yes, the PVR is set to only hold one or two of any particular series she chooses to record - gotta get her away from the tv so I can watch what I want sometimes). 

Also, if you are like me and never watch live tv in order to avoid commercials, a hard drive upgrade is a must. 

At least the D* models make it fairly easy to upgrade (the UTV extremely easy) if the owner chooses. The other DBS provier marries the HDD to the PVR and it cannot be swapped no matter what.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Karl,

That was exactly my point. The UTV may be a better product, but it's the Tivo that will win in the forseeable future. Investing in a dying technology is just a bad idea (unless you're a real gadget-head).


----------

